# قصــــائد البـــابــــا مكتوبــــــة



## †gomana† (8 يونيو 2006)

*قصــــائد البـــابــــا مكتوبــــــة*

*




*
*قصيــــد كيـــــف أنســـــى*​ 


*سوف أنسى الأمـس و اليوم و قد أنسى غـداً *



*و سأنسى فترة فى العمـر قـد ضاعت سـدى *
​

*غيـر أنى سـوف لا أنسـى سـؤالاً واحـداً *


*حيـن قال القلب يوماً فى ارتبـاك : كيف أنسى *

*† † *

*كيـف أنسـى فتـرة الطيـش و آثـام الصبا *

*حيـن كان القلـب رخـواً كلمـا قـام كبــا *

*أسكـرته خمـرة الإثـم فـنـادى طـالـبـاً *

*كلمـا يشـرب كأسـاً يمـلأ الشيطـان كأسـاً *

*† †*

*كـم دعانى الرب يوماً فأشحـت الوجـه عنه *

*وأرانى قلبـه الحانـى أنـا الهـارب منــه *

*قـال كن صدراً لقلبـى غيـر أنى لـم أكنـه *

*كان قلبى فى صدرى مثل صخر ، كان أقسـى *

*† †*

*قال هل تحضر يا صاحب عرسى ، فاعتـذرت *

*فأعاد القـول فى رفـق و عطف ، فضجـرت *

*فتـولى بعـد أن قال انتظرنى ، ما انتظـرت *

*لم تكن فى القلب أشـواق لكى احضر عرسـاً *

*† †*

*كجحيـم ذلك المـاضـى ، كشيطـان مريـع *

*قائـم ضدى فى صحوى و أيضاً فى هجوعـى *

*كـم مضى الليل و قد بللت فراشـى بدموعـى *

*ايه يا ظلمة نفسـى ، هل ترى أبصر شمسـاً *

*† †*

*قـرأ الكاهـن حلاً فـوق رأسى ، فاسترحـت *

*قـال لى هيا اصطلح بالرب هيا ، فاصطلحـت *

*قلت انسى الأمس لكن صرخ العقـل فصحـت *

*حسن يا قلب أن انسى و لكـن ، كيف أنسـى *

*† †*

*كيـف أنسـى فتـرة الطيـش و آثـام الصبـا *


*كيـف أنسى الـرب مصلـوبـاً و قلبى صالبـا*​

​


----------



## †gomana† (8 يونيو 2006)

http://www.koptischekerkeindhoven.com/paus/kasaed/hazihialkarma.mp3*قصـــيدة هـــذه الكـــرمـــة*


*هذه الكرمة يا مولاي من غرس يمينك نبتت من شوكة كانت علي طرف جبينك

ورواها دمك القاني وسيل من جفونك وراعاها حبك الصافي وذاقت من حنيك

فنمت في جنة الإيمان تحيا في يقينك ومضت تحمل للأقباط من أثمار دينك

هذه الكرمة يا مولاي من غرس يمينك


غير أن الريح يا مولاي قد طاحت بغصن شردت طيره في الكرمة من ركن لركن

طار لا يشدو ولكن شاكياً من ذا التجني أنت يا من قلت من يمسسكموا قد مس عيني

فرح الأطيار في الكرمة وإمح كل حزن وإصلح الامر فهذا الغصن من أقوي غصونك

هذه الكرمة يا مولاي من غرس يمينك


ليس لي يا خالقي الجبار أن أفهم قصدك فغبي أنا يا قدوس والحكمة عندك 

غير أنا قد تركنا من لنا يا رب بعدك؟ ليس إلا وعدك الماضي فهل تذكر يا رب وعدك؟

أنت لا تنساه مهما نسي الكرام عهدك كيف تنسي إبرام مختارك أو يعقوب عبدك؟

كيف تنسي الحب والإشفاق أو ماضي حنينك؟!

هذه الكرمة يا مولاي من غرس يمينك


نحن منقشون في كفك لا نخشي إضطراباً نحن أخطأنا ولكن سوف لا نفني عقاباً

هوذا الرحمة تنصب من الآب إنصباباً كلما نغلق بابا تفتح الرحمة باباً

أه يا مولاي يا من عرف الخل شراباً شعبك المسكين يا قدوس قد قاسي عذاباً

إنظر الكرمة بعد الخصب قد أمست خراباً وإشفق اليوم عليها فهي لا تحيا بدونك

هذه الكرمة يا مولاي من غرس يمينك*​


----------



## †gomana† (8 يونيو 2006)

*قصـــــــيدة اغــــلق البـــاب وحـــــاجج*​ 
*اغـلـق البــاب و حـاجــج 
فى دجى الليـل يسوعـا 

و امــلأ الـلـيــــل صــلاة 
و صـراعـاً و دمـوعــا 



أيـهــا الحـائــر يـا مــن تهتف فى فكـر عميـق 

تسأل النـاس و تـشـكــو صارخـاً اين الطريـق 

هــل وجــدت الحــل يا مسكيــن و الـقلـب الشـفيــق 

هـل أزال النــاس مـا عـنــدك مــن هـم و ضيــق ؟! 

يــا صديقى : سـوف لا يجـديـك فـى الدنيــا صديــق 

لـيـــس عـنـــد النــاس رأى ثــابـت شــاف يـلـيــــق 

فـحـلـــول لـفــريــــق ضــد أخــرى لـفــريــــق 


إنـمــــا عـنـــدى عــــلاج 
قـد خـبـرنـاه جـمـيـعــا 

اغـلـق البــاب و حـاجــج 
فى دجى الليـل يسوعـا 

و امــلأ الـلـيــــل صــلاة 
و صـراعـاً و دمـوعــا 

أيـهـــا المـصـلــح يــا مــن تـمــلأ الدنـيـــا لهـيـبــــا 

ثـائــراً للـحــق و الإصــلاح مـحـتـــداً غـضـوبـــا 

كــم لـقـيــت العـنــت و التجـريـح و القــول المعيبــا 

تـحـمــل اليــوم صليبــاً و غـــداً أيضــاً صليبـــا 

يــا صـديقــى : إن مضـى الوقـت نزاعـاً و حـروبــا 

و استمــر الحــال مثــل الأمـس صعـبــاً و عـصيبــا 

فادخل المخدع و اركع و اسكب النفس سكيبا 

قل له اشتدت و ضاقت فافتـح البـاب الرحيبـا 


قــل لـــه يـــا رب إنـــى 
عـاجــز لـن أسـتطيـعـا 

و اعرض الأمر و حاجج 
فى دجى الليـل يسوعـا 

و امـــلأ الـلـيـــل صــلاة
و صـراعـاً و دمـوعــا* ​


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (8 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسى يا جومانة*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 يونيو 2006)

*الله قصائد جميلة ياجيجي ابقي كمليها بقي

الرب يعوضك*


----------



## †gomana† (9 يونيو 2006)

*ربنا يخليكى يا ناردو*
*ميرسيه على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## †gomana† (9 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسيه يا موننا على مرورك*
*اكيد ليها تكمله *
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 يونيو 2006)

*جميلة اوي القصايد ياجيجي ربنا يباركك *


----------



## blackguitar (9 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسى كتير على القصايد يا جيجى ومستنيين منك تكملة باقى قصايده*

*قلبى الخفاق*
*غريبا *
*يا صديقى*
*هوذا الثوب*
*انت لم تنصت *
*وغيره من القصايد الجميلة*


----------



## †gomana† (9 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسيه يا روميو على مرورك الجميل ده*
*واستنى البقية*


----------



## †gomana† (9 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسيه يا بلاكوتا على مرورك الجميل*
*مش تخاف هاكمل كل الترانيم دى*
*اصبر عليا بس*
*وهانزلهم ترانيم كمان*
*بس صليلى*


----------



## †gomana† (9 يونيو 2006)

*قصيــــــدة غـــــــريب*


غـريبـاً عشـت فـي الدنـيـا 
نـزيـلاً مـثــل آبــائــــي 

غـريبـاً فـي اسـالـيـبـــــي 
وأفـكـــاري أهـوائــــي 

غـريبـاً لم أجـد سـمـعـــــاً 
أفــــرغ فــيــه آرائـــي 

يحـار النـاس فـي الـفــــي 
ولا يــدرون ما بـائـــي 

يمـوج القـوم فـي مــــرج 
وفي صخب وضوضاء 

وأقـبـع هـنـــا وحـــــــدي 
بقـلبــي الوادع النائــي 

غـريـبـاً لـم اجـد بـيـتــــــاً 
ولا ركـنــــا ً لإيـوائـــي 

تـركـت مفاتــن الـدنـيــــا 
ولـم أحـفـل بـنـاديـهــــا 



ورحـت اجــر تـرحـالــــي 
بـعـيــداٍ عـن مـلاهـيـها 

خلـي الـقـلـب لا أهـفــــــو 
لـشــيء مـن أمـانـيــها 

نـزيـه السمـع لا أصـغـــي 
الي ضوضــاء اهـلـيـها 

أطـوف هـهـنـا وحــــــدي 
سـعـيــداً فـي بـواديــها 

بـقـيـثـاري ومـزمــــاري 
والـحـــــان اغـنـيـــــها 

وسـاعـــات مـقــدســـــــة 
خـلوت بخـالـقـي فـيـها 



أسـيــر كـأننـي شـبـــــــح 
يـمـوج لـمـقـله الرائـي 

غـريبـاً عشت في الدنيـــا 
نـزيــــلاً مثـل آبـائــــي 

كـسـبـت العمـر لا جــــــاه 
يـشـاغـلـنـي ولا مـــال 

ولا بـيـــت يـعـطـلـنــــــي 
ولا صــــحـــب ولا آل 

هنـا فـي الـديـر آيــــــــات 
تـعـزيـنـــــي وأمـثـــال 

هنـا الإنـجـيـل مـصـبـــاح 
ولا يـخـفـيــه مـكـيـــال 

هنـا لا تـرهب الـرهـبـــان 
قـضـبــــان وأغـــــلال 

ولا تـسـتـعـبـد الـوجـــدان 
أغــــــراض وآمـــــال 

ولاتـلـهـو بـنــا الـدنـيـــــا 
فـادبـــــار واقـبــــــــال 



أقــول لـكـل شـيـطـــــــان 
يـريــد الأن إغــرائـــي 

حــذارك انـنـي احـيــــــــا 
غـريـبــاً مثـل آبـائــــي ​


----------



## †gomana† (9 يونيو 2006)

*قصــــــيدة انت لم تنصـــــت* 


*أنـت لـم تنصت الي الحيـه بـــل 
اخـطـأت امـي وأصـغـت لنــداها 

انـت لـم تقطـف من الجنه بــــل 
قطفـت امي حرامـا مـن جـنــاها 

أنـت قـدوس طــهور بـيـنـمــــا 
انـا مـن شـرد فـي الأرض وتاها 

أنـت عــالٍ في سمــاء انـمــــــا 
انا ابن الأرض اصلي من ثـراها 

انـــت رب والـــــه وانـــــــا 
عبــدك الإثـم من يعصـي الإلــها 

فلـمـلـذا انـت مـصـلـوب هـنــــا 
وانـا الـخاطـي حـر اتـبـــاهـــــي 

حـكـمـه يـــا رب لا أدركـهــــــا 
وحـنــــان قـد تـسـامـي وتناهـي 

عجبـا يا رب مـاذا قـد جــــري 
وعــلام كـرهـهــم فيــك عــــلام 

عشـت يا مـولاي حـيـنـاً بينـهم 
تنـزع البغضاء منهم والخصــام 

كنت يا قــدوس قـلـبــاً مشفقـــاً 
فمـلأت الـكون حـبـا وسـلامـــــا 



كـنـت رجـلاً لـكـسـيــح ويـــــداً 
لأشــل وأبـــاً بـيــن الـيـتـامــــي 

قد أقمت الميـت والأعمـي رأي 
والطريـح الـمـقـعـد اشتـد وقــام 

فلمـاذا قـامــت الـدنـيـــا عـلــي 
شخصك الحاني وزادت في اذاها 

ولمـاذا أنـت مصــلوب هـنــــــا 
وانــا الـخـاطــي حـر اتـبـاهــــي 

حـكـمـة يــا رب لا أدركـهــــــــا 
وحـنـــان قـد تســامي وتنـــاهي 



أنـا اولـي مـنـك بالصـلب انــــا 
صاحب العــار الذي لوث نفســه 

أنـا من ضيــع ويحــي يـومــــه 
فـي ضـلال مـثـلـمـا ضيع أمسـه 

أنـا من يسعي الي الـمـوت وفي 
نشـوه أو سكــرة يحفــر رمســه 

أنـا ظـمـآن تولـــي مـســرعــــاً 
يرتـجــي الـحـيــه ان تملأ كأسـه 

أيها المصلوب يـا مـن قــد رأي 
كل مـن في العالــم النـاكر قدسـه 

كلما طـافت بـك العيـن انـــزوت 
نفسـي الخـجـلـي يـغـطيها بكاهـا 

فلمـاذا انـت مـصـلــوب هـنـــــا 
وانـا الخاطـــي حــر اتـبــاهــــي 

حـكـمـــة يـا رب لا ادركـهــــــا 
وحـنـان قـد تـســامي وتـنـاهــي*​


----------



## †gomana† (9 يونيو 2006)

*قصيـــــــــده تـــــــائه فى غـــربـــــــة*


يـا صــديقى لســت ادرى ما أنــا 

او تـــدرى انــت مـــا انــت هـنــــــا ؟ 

انـت مثلــى تـائـــه فــى غـربـــة 

و جـمـيـــع الـنـــاس ايـضـــا مـثـلـنــــا 

نـحــن ضيفــان نـقـضــى فـتــرة 

ثـــم نـمضــى حـيـــن يـأتــى يـومـنــــا 

عـــاش آبــاؤنـــا قـبــلا حـقـبـــة

ثــــم ولــــى بــعـــدهـــا آبـــاؤنـــــا



قــد دخلت الكــون عـريـانــاً فـلا 

قـنـيـــــة أمــلـك فـيــــه أو غـنــــى 

و سـأمضـى عـاريــاً عـن كل مـا 

جــمـــع الـعـقـــل بـجـهــل و اقـتـنـــى 

عـجـبـاً هـل بـعــد هـذا نـشـتـهـى

مسكنـاً فى الأرض أو مـسـتـوطـنـــا ؟!



غـرَّنــا الـوهــم و مـن أحـلامـــه 

قــــد سكــرنــا و أضـعـنــــا أمـسـنــــا 

ليـتـنـا نـصحــو و يـصفـو قلبـنــا

قـبـلـمــا نمضــى ، و تـبـقــى " ليـتـنـا"


لسـت أدرى كيف نمضى أو متى 

كل مــا ادريــه أنـَّـا ســوف نـمـضـــى 

فـى طـريق المـوت نمضى كلنــا 

فــى سـبــاق ، بعـضنا فـى إثــر بعـض 

كـبـخـــار مضمحــل عـمــرنــــا

مثل بـرق سـوف يمضـى ، مثل ومـض



يــا صـديـقـى كـن كمـا شئت إذن 

و اجــرِ فى الآفـاق من طـول لعــرض 

ارض آمــالك فــى الألـقـــاب أو 

ارضها فى المال ، أو فى المجد ارض 

و أغـمـض العـيـن و حلـق حالما 

ضـيــع الأيـام فـى الأحــلام و اقضــى 

آخــر الأمــر سـتـهـوى مجـهــداً 

راقــداً فــى بـعــض أشـبـــار بــأرض 

يـهــدأ القلــب و تبقــى صـامتـــاً 

لــم يـعـد فى القلـب من خـفـق و نبـض 

ما ضجيج الأمس فى القـلب إذن

أيــن بـركانـــه مــن حـــب و بغــض ؟



قـل لمـن يـبـنــى بيوتـــاً هـهـنـــا: 

أيهــا الضيـــف ، لمــاذا انـت تـبـنــى ؟ 

قـل لمـن يـزرع أشواكاً ، كـفــى 

هــو نفــس الشوك أيضاً سـوف تجنــى 

قـل لمـن غـنى على الأهواء هـل 

فـى مجــىء المــوت أيضـاً ستغنــى ؟! 

قـل لمـن يـرفـع رأســاً شـامخـــا 

فى اعـتـزاز ، فى افتخـار ، فى تجـن : 

خـفـض الرأس وسـر فى خشيـة 

مثـلمـا تـرفــع الـرأس سـوف تـحـنـــى 

قـل لمـن يعـلـو و يجـرى سابقـــاً 

يـا صديقــى قــف قـلـيلاً و انـتـظـرنــى 

نحـن صنــوان يـسـيـــران معـــاً 

أنـا فـى حـضنـك ، مـل أيضـاً لحضنـى 

قـل لمـن يـعـتـــز بـالألقـــاب إن 

صـاح فى فخـره " من أعـظـم منى ؟!" 

نحـن فــى الأصـل تــراب تافــه 

هل سينـسينـى اصله من قال إنى . . ؟! ​


----------



## †gomana† (10 يونيو 2006)

*قصيـــــدة ســـــائح *
*انــــــا فى البيداء وحـــــــدى*

*أنـا في الـبـيـداء وحــــــدي 

لـيـس لي شأن بغيــري 

لـي جحـرُ في شقـوق التــل 

قـد أخـفـيــت جـحـــري 

وسـأمـضـي مـنـه يـومــــاً 

سـاكنــا ما لسـت أدري 

سائحاً أجتاز في الصحراء 

مـن قــفـــر لـقــفــــر 

ليس لي ديـر فـكـل الـبـيــد 

والآكــــــــام ديــــري 

لا ولا سـور فـلـن يـرتــاح 

لـلأســـــوار فـكــــري 

أنا طيــر هائـم فـي الـجــو 

لـم أشـغــف بـوكـــــر 

أنـا في الدنـيــا طـلـيـــــــق 

فـي إقـامـتـي وسيـري 

أنـا حـر حـيــن أغـفـــــــو 

حين أمشي حين أجري 

وغريب انا أمـر الـنـــاس 

شــيء غـيـر أمـــــري* ​


----------



## †gomana† (10 يونيو 2006)

*قصيــــــــدة همســـــة حــــــــب*

*قلبى الخفـاق أضحـى مضجعـك 

فى حنايا الصـدر أخفى موضعـك 

و أعـتزلـت الكل كـى أحيـا معـك 

شهــوة أخــرى سـوى أن أتبعـــك 

قـد عـرفـت الآن كيـف صارعــك 

أنـت عـال مـرهــب مــا أروعــك 

كـفـه و الحــب يُـدمـى مـدمـعـــك 

كـيـــف للقــلب إذن أن يـسـعــــك 

ليـس لى فى غربة العمـر ســواك 

حـيـثـمــا أنـت فأفـكــارى هـنــاك 

قد نسيـت النفـس أيضا فى هـواك 

مـتـعـــة القــلب فـلا تنـسَ فتـــاك 

فى سكون الصمت تستوحى نداك 

كل قـلب عـاش فى الحـب سمـاك 

مـن هـوى الكل فلا يحوى سـواك 

عـن رؤى الأشيــاء عَلِىَّ أن أراك 

مـن حـديـث النـاس حتى أسمعــك 

فى حنايا الصـدر أخفى موضعـك 
قلبى الخفـاق أضحـى مضجعـك 

قـد تركـت الكـون فى ضوضائه 

ليـس لى فـكـــر و لا رأى و لا 

و أبـى يـعـقـــوب أدرى ســــره 

يـا أليـف القـلب مـا أحــلاك بـل 

يـا قـويــا ممــسكا بالســـوط فـى 

لـم يـسعــك الكـون مـا أضيـقـــه 

قـد تـركـت الكل ربـى ما عـداك 

و منعــت الفكـــر عــن تجــواله 

قد نسيت الأهـل و الأصحاب بل 

قـد نـسـيـــت الكل فـى حبـك يــا 

مـا بعيــد أنت عـن روحى التـى 

فـى سـمـــاء أنـت حـقـــا إنـمـــا 

عـرشــك الأقدس قلـب قـد خـلا 

هى ذى العيــن و قـد أغمضتـهـا 

و كــذا الأذن لـقـــد أخـلـيـتـهـــا 

قلبى الخفـاق أضحـى مضجعـك* ​


----------



## blackguitar (11 يونيو 2006)

*برافو يا جيجى *
*ميرسى اوى اوى اوى على قصايد البابا الجميله ديه*


----------



## heidi (11 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسى خالص يا جومانا على القصائد الروعة دى*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## †gomana† (11 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسيه يا بلاكوتا على مرورك الجميل والمشجع دائما*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (11 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسيه يا هيودةة على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (15 يونيو 2006)

*لسة فى تكملة استنونى بس اطلع من اللى انا فيه*
*واكمل باقى القصايد*
*ربنا معاكم وافتكرونى فى صلواتكم*


----------

